# Fruit Trees



## sailaway

I started a small apple orchard of 10 dwarf trees, they need to be staked. I bought pressure treated 1x2's, did i make a mistake? I am beginning to wonder if the chemicals from the stakes will leach into the trees and eventually the fruit?


----------



## The_Blob

personally, I wouldn't worry about such a miniscule amount of formaldehydes that might possibly leach through the soil from them, especially not by the time the trees are fruit bearing


----------



## Canadian

You're probably fine. However, PT is imbued with pure evil. Always wash your hands after cutting and handling it. Also never burn it and inhale the fumes. Mega bad stuff.


----------



## NoShame

I would love to have some apple trees. Those are next on my list. 
I helped my daughter plant an orange tree in her yard today....hoping she stays there long enough to have some sweet oranges! lol She's the kind of gal that gets bored in the same town for too long. Not like her mom, that's for sure!


----------



## Herbalpagan

I planted semi dwarfs, so I didn't stake them. I did have a mouse or something girddle one of them over the winter.
I got my final delivery for our mini home orchard today...two more apple trees, two pear, two cherry, 10 blueberry and 4 cranberry.


----------



## Canadian

Sweet! I want fruit too.


----------



## Expeditioner

I have a few Windsor Blueberry plants growing in large pots as ornamentals. The fruit production was not much last year but hoping for a larger yield this year.


----------



## Herbalpagan

I got mine from Miller Nursery (on line) and they are out of upstate NY, so they were grown in a climate similar to mine.


----------



## sailaway

*Big Horse Creek Farm*

I got my trees at Big horse Creek Farm in the Carolinas. They have over 300 varieties of trees. They are all heirloom trees from orchards from homesteads in the Applachian mountains. They have come from a variety of climate zones and each type of tree has a recomendation for where it will grow best. bighorsecreekfarm.com


----------



## Expeditioner

Thanks for posting the link Sailaway. I have been looking for a good source for apple trees. I will be planting a few this fall.


----------



## Canadian

Apples keep for a very long time once they are picked. A very handy fruit to have around.


----------



## Genevieve

Has anyone heard of Four Seasons Nursery? they're out of Bloomington Il. They have something called a " Postage Stamp" orchard available. The price is $49.99 and you get 6 dwarf fruit trees. They go into an area 20x10 ft.
You get:
1 yellow delicious
1 red delicious
1 Elberta peach
1 Kieffer pear
1 North star cherry
1 nectarine
all dwarfs

I wonder how big they really are. I was pricing apple trees here at Lowes and Walmart and they were $20 at both places. There trees were around 6ft tall when I priced them. It sounds like the perfect thing for us. It has all the fruits we like and use.


----------



## sailaway

I was told dwarfs grow to about 8', $49.99 sounds like a good price for 6 trees. How tall are they though, and is there any guarentee on survival. The best time to plant is in late November after they go dormant. There is an heirloom apple tree farm in North Carolina where I purchased mine 2 years ago. They were only 18" at the time and are now just over 4'. Next year I will the them each grow a couple pieces of fruit. A tree that will produce well will take a couple of years to come in.


----------



## Magi

*Does anyone know anything about dwaref Mongolian Apricot trees?*

Here in SW Mi the apricots seem to be hurt by the early frost. I read about dwarf Mongolian Apricot trees which weather the cold much better.
Does anyone have an knowledge of or experience with these trees?

I love apricots but they can be so expensive.


----------



## Canadian

No. But they sound awesome. I'd love to hear about an apricot tree like that. Nobody in my area grows apricots.


----------



## TechAdmin

So is it Dwarf fruit?


----------

